# Hunters!!



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

I know from other post I have seen some kills from ladies, but not many because I am new, do you ladies have pics from the past you could show me, really trying to get into the hunt, and I think its great to see ladies hunt, you should all be very proud. Thanks


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

First off welcome to the addiction! Last year was my first archery hunting and I was very blessed. Here are few pics of my kills from this last seasons.

Got my first turkey with my bow and I'm hooked. Missed a couple so it was really sweet to finally take one home.








My first deer with a bow, what a rush that was! Sitting on the ground and shot him at 8.5 yards, I'm ready for another. :wink:








Thought I would include my daughter's. She's 15 and this was her first archery deer, so proud of her.


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

KSGIRL, those are amazing pics, thanks!! The fact you and your daughter both do it is great what a bond. I hope to have that with mine one day.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Daisy I hope that for you as well. I tell you I'm more excited for her to get something than to do it myself. She's a tough Chic too, it was freezing cold the day she got her buck and it was her first time hunting from a stand. I was home with a fever so she went with my Hubby but when I got the call they were tracking him I drug my butt out of bed and went to help. I can't wait to hear about your adventures and see your pics being posted. Have you hunted with rifle in the past or are you just getting into the hunting thing all together?


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Just getting into it this year, I shot bow target only years ago, stopped had a couple of kids now back into it, forgot how much I liked it, thanks to my hubby who told me to give it a try again. I really dont want to hunt with a gun, to me a bow is so traditional and challanging. Thanks again you girls are great!!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

I started out with a gun but now that I've started shooting a bow I won't go back. I agree with you 100% I love the challenge.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

KSGirl those are some great pictures. Very inspirational!
DaisyDuke...you're welcome:wink:


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

DaisyDuke, thanks for posting this...I'd like to see some pictures, too. Sorry I don't have any pics of my own to post--yet! Those wily mountain Merriams got the best of me during the spring hunt, but I'll try for elk and deer (and turkey again) later this year.
KSGirl, wow! That's great that you and your daughter both bow hunt. My daughter is 7, and I hope she hunts with me someday, too.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

ABQ_Chica said:


> DaisyDuke, thanks for posting this...I'd like to see some pictures, too. Sorry I don't have any pics of my own to post--yet! Those wily mountain Merriams got the best of me during the spring hunt, but I'll try for elk and deer (and turkey again) later this year.
> KSGirl, wow! That's great that you and your daughter both bow hunt. My daughter is 7, and I hope she hunts with me someday, too.


LOL I know what you mean about those wily turkey I missed a couple and lost an arrow in the process. Did finally find my arrow a few months later, those misses can be costly. But I'm sure you will agree it's just too much fun not to do it. I'm so jealous you get to hunt Elk that's a 'someday' dream for me and my daughter. 

Come on ladies post up I know there are some ladies with plenty to share.......Melissa let's see that pic of the nice one you brought home last season!!


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

KSGIRL whats up??? Where are all the lady hunters I thought there were?????


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

That's a good question. LOL! I know they are here and I've seen some of their trophies, guess everyone's out at the lake for the weekend.


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

KSGirl said:


> That's a good question. LOL! I know they are here and I've seen some of their trophies, guess everyone's out at the lake for the weekend.


Hopefully we see some next week, thanks for your pics thought, really enjoyed them, have a great weekend !!!!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks!! Hope you have a great weekend as well.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

We shoot a lot of does and try to limit our buck intake...here are a few of my deer.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

A couple more...


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

I like to shoot things :wink:


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Great pics ALPHA DOE, quick question why do you shoot more doe?? I am new so not sure why!


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Melissa, I would love to bow fish, I have seen it and looks like a blast, thanks for the pic, YOU GIRLS ROCK!!!!!!


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

We shoot a lot more doe here too - basically we try to take mature deer, male or female... and doe tags are unlimited here. Bucks I'll usually only take if it's at least 4 years old and has a rack bigger than my last, and unfortunately, most bucks get shot by neighbors before they reach that.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

In our area we have a very high deer density. We try and help control the deer numbers by shooting as many does as possible. If we don't the farmers will and they will shoot them during the summer months. During the summer months the does are still nursing the fawns, so then many times the fawns will die. Better us fill our freezer and the fawns live than the deer going to waste in the fields.


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the info, up here we have to buy a tag for a buck, and once we get that we can enter a antlerless draw for additional tags. Each wildlife management unit issues so many draw tags per year, in my WMU issues 2600 tags a year I am pretty sure...

Nice to talk ladies, cheers:darkbeer:


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Good Luck!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Glad to see this thread taking off. Great pics Ladies!! Keep them coming.....the Women of AT are representin'!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Very nice deer taken in these pics
Good Job
I will try to post up a few pics this fall myself


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Here is my prize...10 pointer...before and after trip to taxidermist...lol


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Holy moley.... Y'all are deadly!


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Here are a few


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

DaisyDuke, 
There's nothing like hunting...I hope you have a great season! Happy Hunting!


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

You ladies are inspirational thats for sure, THANKS FOR THE PICS...

Promise to show you when its my turn...


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I've done my fair share of hunting with the bow...#1 favorite thing for me


----------



## longmeg (Jul 16, 2011)

These are beautiful and I'm green with envy!

Did any of you women start hunting on your own? I'd like to but have no one to guide me. Any suggestions/advice/ideas?

Long Meg
*"One of the greatest joys known to man is to take a flight into ignorance in search of knowledge."-Joseph Campbell*


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

Your asked for it! here you go!

First Deer Ever with a bow!









Skwerl









Sceerl









Big doe with my newly pinked out bow









My friends daughter loves to check out all the deer and get her picture taken with them. she like to eat deer heart too!









Big 2010 buck(Muzzleloader kill)









Big 2008 buck(Muzzleloader kill)









here she is again... she is feeding the buck an acorn... We gave her the heart to this one... she wants us to shoot a wolf so she can eat its heart. LOL kids









Hunt buddie in a tree









Mounts... yeah I mounted the squirrel too










there you go!


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Woodsbaby very nic pics, thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Woodsbaby, very nice! I love that you mounted the 'skwerl' I thinks it's awesome!


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

I think you've seen mine before but if you want I will post them again.


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

tsaxybabe said:


> I think you've seen mine before but if you want I will post them again.


Hey there, I would love to see your pics, even if I have seen them..


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

tsaxybabe, You are frigging great, love all your pics, especially the wedding photo, you are a TRUE HUNTER HOT CHICK!!!!!! 
Thanks for the pics .:darkbeer:


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Haha thanks, can't wait to see some of your pics!


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

tsaxybabe said:


> Haha thanks, can't wait to see some of your pics!


Hopefully soon, but I am a newbie so it might take awhile dont hold your breath...lol


----------



## thompsal (May 2, 2010)

These are awesome. This is my first year starting with archery. Hope to have some to add by the end of fall! Love it!


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

thompsal said:


> These are awesome. This is my first year starting with archery. Hope to have some to add by the end of fall! Love it!


I know these ladies are great hunters, good for us newbies to see, thats why I started the thread.. Good luck!!


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

tsaxybabe! dang! those pics are awesome... so jealous !


----------



## meatmissle (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's a few of my wife, as you can see she's a killing machine! She also started shooting competetion 3D this year for the first time, the worst she finished was 3rd place all summer. Yep, you can tell I'm proud of her!


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

Not going to pass an opportunity to show off. Got this one last fall. It was my first buck and made pope and young.


----------



## romancefer (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing . The post growth of my knowledgecoach handbags


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

Very nice ladies!!!!!!!!!!!Looking forward to seeing some this year!!!!


----------



## joyfulgirl (Nov 28, 2010)

Can't wait! This will be my first archery season as well- I hope I will get something, but I won't settle for the bare minimum. I think most of us ladies are able to make educated decisions about wildlife management, and only take the deer that will benefit the greater good. I didn't put my request in in time for a doe tag the first time around, but Monday will be another draw so I hope to get it then if there are any left! *crossing fingers*


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

joyfulgirl said:


> Can't wait! This will be my first archery season as well- I hope I will get something, but I won't settle for the bare minimum. I think most of us ladies are able to make educated decisions about wildlife management, and only take the deer that will benefit the greater good. I didn't put my request in in time for a doe tag the first time around, but Monday will be another draw so I hope to get it then if there are any left! *crossing fingers*



I like what you said about settleing for the bare minimum. I hunted three years before I shot my first buck (the one above). I passed up several that others might have shot. It is good to set standards but don't set them too high. It all depends on how much someone goes hunting, if they are hunting their own land or public, if they have ever gotten to shoot a deer before. I love seeing first time hunters put anything on the ground. I think some people dont realize that not everyone has the same hunting opportunities and that even shooting "A" deer in the season is a great season.


----------



## joyfulgirl (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh don't worry, I am sure we will be getting out lots. If it's getting down to the wire I'll take what I can get


----------



## tanleggedjuliet (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm pretty new to hunting so I don't have a whole lot of anything, but here's a couple pics that I do have!


----------



## thompsal (May 2, 2010)

Nice looking Black and Tan! I hunt blueticks but have always wanted to see how the B&T is in the woods. Nice pile of ***** too


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree, nice pile of *****!


----------



## tanleggedjuliet (Jul 22, 2011)

thompsal said:


> Nice looking Black and Tan! I hunt blueticks but have always wanted to see how the B&T is in the woods. Nice pile of ***** too


Thanks! That was a fun night. That dog was amazing, I think his owner said it was one of his best nights tracking (that might be because our lease is *covered* with those corn inhaling creatures). My husband and I agree that as soon as we get out of the apartment and get a house with some land that a Black and Tan will be high on our list as to what breed of dog we would get.


----------



## DiamondGirl13 (Aug 1, 2011)

This will be my first year to bow hunt, BUT I've grown up hunting with rifles... Here are a few pics
This was last year's buck:


----------



## ohiobowhunter75 (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is one of the wife's ohioB75wife not a monster but her first antlered deer.She's at work so I'll post her for her.


----------



## cgray78 (Jan 26, 2010)

My first bow kill. My Husband introduced me to bowhunting a few years ago and now I'm addicted!!!


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

*NEVER say NO WAY!*

This is my first year back in the woods after 3 years rehabing after a car accident...my first archery season. I hope it's ok that this is a rifle harvested deer, it's all I've got and I'm very proud of him: Harvey the Wallhanger

Whats even better than the pic is the story... I had a 6mth old to nurse and didn't think I should hunt that year, but my husband, said, "You CAN!" So we hightailed it back home to PA for opening day. That morning I got up extra early and nursed my youngest son. Went out an hour before daylight. At 10am, I fired a shot at an already wounded deer. Gun jammed. All the guys gathered around for an effort to trail that wounded buck. I went back down to the farmhouse and nursed the baby again, got a snack, got dressed and went back to my stand. My husband kissed me "Good Hunting" and went off to do the tracking thing...not even 10 minutes later, 2 huge bucks walked out across the neighbors field. I took this 12 point at 11am. We let him lay, trailed him, and dressed him in time for lunch and my son's next feeding...my husband was in total shock. It was a crazy day, HOT in Pennsylvania, guys out in the field in jeans and blaze hats...guys everywhere in the woods, the baby was totally off that morning with his feedings which made me late into the woods. Usually I would've said "this hunt is SO over!" But, I keep that day in mind anytime a hunt seems to be going south...NEVER say NEVER!


----------



## daisyduke (May 18, 2011)

PAHuntress69 said:


> This is my first year back in the woods after 3 years rehabing after a car accident...my first archery season. I hope it's ok that this is a rifle harvested deer, it's all I've got and I'm very proud of him: Harvey the Wallhanger
> 
> Whats even better than the pic is the story... I had a 6mth old to nurse and didn't think I should hunt that year, but my husband, said, "You CAN!" So we hightailed it back home to PA for opening day. That morning I got up extra early and nursed my youngest son. Went out an hour before daylight. At 10am, I fired a shot at an already wounded deer. Gun jammed. All the guys gathered around for an effort to trail that wounded buck. I went back down to the farmhouse and nursed the baby again, got a snack, got dressed and went back to my stand. My husband kissed me "Good Hunting" and went off to do the tracking thing...not even 10 minutes later, 2 huge bucks walked out across the neighbors field. I took this 12 point at 11am. We let him lay, trailed him, and dressed him in time for lunch and my son's next feeding...my husband was in total shock. It was a crazy day, HOT in Pennsylvania, guys out in the field in jeans and blaze hats...guys everywhere in the woods, the baby was totally off that morning with his feedings which made me late into the woods. Usually I would've said "this hunt is SO over!" But, I keep that day in mind anytime a hunt seems to be going south...NEVER say NEVER!
> 
> View attachment 1127730



You are unreal, amazing hunter my dear!! Congrats


----------

